# bearded dragon?



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

im thinking about getting a bearded dragon for my 55 once i sell my rhom. im confused as to what lighting i would need, and also heating. I would need to build a cover for the the 55, i have 2 10gal hoods, with lights, what kind of light are those, could i somehow use them (assuming i incorporate them into the hood)? Also for heat, could i use a infrared bulb? what other lights would i need?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

bigredjeep said:


> im thinking about getting a bearded dragon for my 55 once *would work for a bit but an adult will need a tank thats at least 4 ft x 18"* i sell my rhom. im confused as to what lighting i would need, and also heating. I would need to build a cover for the the 55 *screen covers are fairly cheap unless you want to make one*, i have 2 10gal hoods, with lights, what kind of light are those, could i somehow use them *you could use one as a grow out but it wouldnt last long at all. Better option would be to hold crickets or other feeders*(assuming i incorporate them into the hood*Not sure what you mean but i would use one or both for feeders- the ten gal lights wouldnt be strong enough*)? Also for heat, could i use a infrared bulb *I would get a day lamp made by zoo med- do you mean the colored lights for nocturnal habitants?. BD bask in the day so you want a normal coloured bulb*? what other lights would i need?


for lighting you will need one heat lamp with bulb (i use zoomed 150 watt on my 65 gal (4x18" tank) and one strip light (of equal length to the tank with a uvb bulb in it (i recomend reptisun 10- the tube light NOT the power compact (has been known to casue eye problems- pc is a uvb bulb in the shape of a energy saving incad bulb. avoid these and get a repti sun 10.0 tube light .

for heating you can also get a heat pad but i would only add it in addition and not as a sole heat sourse since bd like to bask.

its going to be costly so be ready. Ive spent about 500$ easily on my bd a couple years ago .This doesnt include the weekly visits to the lfs for food. lol

Make sure you have plenty of time to spend with them and be able to take them out daily.

Some things you will need for adult:

4'x18" tank with cover
4' single strip light with 4' reptisun 10.0 uvb bulb
outdoors carpet (i use this- cheap and effective) or tile are the best options avoid sand especially at young ages since it can lead to impaction (sand build up in stomach- can lead to death)
drift wood or rockwork
water and food bowls
heat light with bulb
dragon
setups for crickets and other feeders (tupperware/ rubbermaids...) gutload (can do diy) and water gel
bd vitemin pellets
calcium powder with container (margrine container... somethign ot put crickets in then shake to coat them with the calcuim powder

ive probably missed somethign so if i think or it i will add it in

if you have more questions ill be happy to help


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

ok, well ill have the tank, along with substrate. I also have several Infrared light bulbs(night use) i have a heat pad that i will prolly use at night too along with during the day. I have spare bits of driftwood, and i could made a hide. so would i jus get a basking light bulb and the strip light? whats the cost of these 2 things, i checked petco, and they didnt seem outrageous


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Heat pads really aren't a good idea with Beardies, simply because of the amount of heat they require. I've heard horror stories of burned Beardies. They need a spot at about 105 degrees to bask in. The best setup is a halogen spot (I just buy the 65 watt ones from Home Depot). You need to buy a ceramic fixture that can take the heat along with a dome heat shield. You need to get a digital thermometer to measure the heat spot so you can figure how close you need to situate the bulb to get the heat right (of course you want to make sure your Beardie can't come into contact with the bulb). You also want to keep a nice flat piece of slate under the spot so they can soak up the heat. You don't need to heat the tank at night (so I really wouldn't even bother with the red bulbs). As long as your house doesn't get much below 65 degrees at night then the ambient temp is fine. The fish tank light fixtures and tops are pretty much useless for heat sources so you'll only be able to use the strip for the fluorescent UVB light. You're going to need to get a metal screen top for the tank because plastic will definately melt from the extreme amount of heat thrown off from the heat source.

Beardies also require full spectrum lighting, so you have to get a fluorescent bulb as well (the further away the bulb, the less UVB they can soak up so you want to have it within 12" once again making sure they can't come in direct contact). I suggest either the 8.0 or 10.0 bulbs.

The way I set up my habitats were 24 x 48 (12" wide really isn't large enough for an adult Beardie because they can get longer than that...so if your 55 gallon is only 12" wide you're going to have to re-think this or get another enclosure). I situate the heat spot on one side with the slate underneath. Then running diagonally across the tank I situate a climbing perch (look around for a proper-shaped piece of driftwood that's screwed onto a weighted bottom to stand up will work) that they can lay across. Running the length of the climbing perch about 10 - 12" above I'll suspend the fluorescent fixture.

They need to be misted at least once a day (youngsters more) and fed crickets and superworms (I don't recommend mealworms because of the high chitin content). Other bugs such as silk worms and wax worms can be used (though wax worms should be used more as a treat because they are fatty). The bugs should be dusted with a 50/50 mix of calcium/vitamin powder. As for greens they should be offered fresh daily. You want to stay away from anything with the word "lettuce" in it as it has virtually no nutritional content. I use mustard greens, turnip greens, escarole, dandelion greens, collard greens, etc. It should all be chopped bite-size.

I've raised and bred Beardies in these conditions so it should work out for you as well.


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

yea, the 55 is more temporary, i have my eye on a breeder right now too, the heat pad id put uptop, because my room is in the basement and it does get alittle chilly, whats a ceramic ficture?, i think i have a spotlight, along with a dome attatchment thing, but whats the fixture.
would my 2 fishtank hoods work as the fluoresent light? i have no idea what kind of light they are so i figure id ask.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

bigredjeep said:


> ok, well ill have the tank, along with substrate. I also have several Infrared light bulbs(night use) *you will need a day bulb* i have a heat pad that i will prolly use at night too along with during the day*heat pad is fine as long as there is a basking spot too- may want to concuder heatpad just for night when the basking light is off- use timer*. I have spare bits of driftwood, and i could made a hide*bearded dragons are social and dont need hides. They will however need a basking rock or log*. so would i jus get a basking light bulb and the strip light? whats the cost of these 2 things, i checked petco, and they didnt seem outrageous


about 40$ for a lamp and bulb i use one by ithink exo terra with the green underside that glows when its dark after being lit. I used to have the wire clamp and ceramic bulb but two bulbs broke (at the connertor it came loose) so i will never use them again
and 100$ for the strip light and 50$ for the uvb retisun 10.0 however alot of people use home hepot or diy uvb lighting but just buy a proper bulb(i bought a used twin strip light for 20$)

a uvb bulb will light the tank so you dotn need any additional lighting other then a basking lamp


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

A ceramic fixture is just a light fixture that can take high heat outputs. A plastic one would melt.

The heat pad really is useless, especially if you put it above the habitat. I really wouldn't even bother. The fish tank hoods themselves wouldn't work for a reptile habitat because, as said above, the plastic would melt from the heat source. You need to get a simple metal wire top available at all pet stores. Just make sure you get one that's the correct size.

I don't remember ever paying $100 for a strip light or $50 for a bulb. Maybe half that. They can be purchased at any fish store. You don't need one that runs the entire lenth of the tank...a 24" strip would be plenty.

As for the heat lamp fixture and bulb, those can be purchased at pet stores (for high prices) or pretty much the same thing at Home Depot for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I would say the biggest commitment to think about is the food. Damn do they ever like to EAT. Be sure your local shops can provide you with a steady supply of feeder insects. I personally HATE crickets and don't feed them anymore. I feed exlusively worms - superworms, silkworms and hornedworms. Superworms I buy in bulk due to cheapness and because if kept properly they last an extremely long time. Silkworms and hornedworms are great and my beardie loves them - but they are more expensive and so he usually only gets these once or twice a month. Veggies I keep on hand at all times, mainly because I use the same stuff to make my salads, haha. I use a mixture of one of the specialty premixed green selection with collarred greens, dandelion greens and some others. Sometimes I will add a bit of strawberry, carrot, raspberry... just as something different. He seems to like it. Also, I don't dust the bugs with the supplements because for some reason my beardie won't touch them if I do so I dust his salad when needed. Seems to work fine that way.


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

i too hate crickets lol, i buy like 10 and my scorpion might be able to 3 before they die. I have atleast 9places less then 20 minutes from me,so food wont be a problem


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

bigredjeep said:


> i too hate crickets lol, i buy like 10 and my scorpion might be able to 3 before they die. I have atleast 9places less then 20 minutes from me,so food wont be a problem


whats the average price for a youngster( 5-6 inches) Bearded anyway? is it better to get them as babies or juvies?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Price all depends on where you're located, to be honest. I've seen babies go for as low as $30 at reptile shows. But normally I'd imagine they're more than that? Not sure.

If you can, try and get one from a reputable breeder rather than a pet store. Or, if you must get it from a pet store, get it from a good one. Also notice I said REPUTABLE breeder. Just because it's not a pet store doesn't mean they're not sketchy, haha.


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

yea i have a place near me where i get my fish stuff from, they have alot of stuff and i have confidence in them


----------

